# Hello everybody



## kleopatra44 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hello to all of you..I am Greek and live with my husband in Gerakas Attiki..I would like to make new friends especially Americans or from the U.K. cause I adore their mentality..I speak english fluently and Greek..a goal that I want to achieve is to make my husband speak in English and also refresh mine..we can invite any friend who is interested to make new good friends and adores animals..we have a pet..a rubbit..Lucky is his name..we live near Doukissis Plakentias metro..We are very hospitable and love to go out for a coffee nearby..I cook very well and I insist to my guests to enjoy my cooking or a cold either hot coffee..we are descent people and fair to anybody..we just need to share our free time with nice and kind people..If someone is interested to join us write an E mail..or reply here..kiss and bye..kleo?


----------



## Rubytallulah (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi Kleo, I'm currently an au pair, living halandri, at least I think that's how it's spelt? My name is Ruby, I'm 18 and I would love to talk to anyone over the age of 11. I'm staying in Athens until September 2016 and so it would be nice to get to know people xx


----------

